# Vortex oder Absetzkammer??



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

Hab jetzt schon etliche Seiten des Forums durch und mir stellt sich noch die Frage soll ich ein Absetzbecken oder einen Vortex Filter vor mein Anlage anbringen???

Möchte den Filter selbst Bauen!!

MFG Matthias


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

*re*

Hallo
Vortex ist physikalisch bedingt effektiver
wie große,große Absetzkammer auf kleinem Raum  

hängt dann natürlich wieder von den Querschnitten, Pumpenleistung
Teichgröße,Eintrag, Baulichkeiten,Budget  usw. ab 

also wie immer  :


 egal wie man´s macht.....
 is falsch !

  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

karsten trifft es schon ganz gut mit seiner Einschätzung 
Wesentlich ist wohl auch noch, welches Wasser du filter willst, bzw wo das Wasser herkommt. 
Bei beiden Lösungen ist eine Zuleitung vom Skimmer suboptimal, da da vor allem schwebende/schwimmende Teilchen angesaugt werden.

Die zwischen bei der Absetzkammer nur so durch.
Auch der Vortex wird keine Freude damit haben, ist aber geringfügig besser dafür geeignet, von meiner Einschätzung her.

Zu Empfehlen wäre aber sicherlich die Zuleitung über Bodenabsauger

Beim Vortex ist meist auch das Problem ein Behältnis in der passenden Forum und größe zu finden... Tonnen mit 1000l Volumen bekommt man leider nicht bei jedem Baumarkt...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Mathias!

vielleicht wäre eine SiFi-Patrone was für dich.

http://www.quednau-re.de./


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Frage ist, was es kosten darf.
Ich würde Dir sonst zu einem Vortex mit integriertem Siebfilter raten. Luxus wäre sicher die Solution.
Was auch klappen soll ist der Einbau einer 100er Verrohung, die eine Mammutpatrone aufnehmen kann. Zwei Stück davon und jeden Tag wechseln.
Ich habs letzte Woche mal mit einem Hula-Hup-Reifen versucht. 80er Durchmesser und mit extra stabilem Fliegengitter bespannt. Das Teil habe ich kurz über dem Einlauf in den ersten Votex plaziert. ;Maschenweite 0,5 mm. Hält jede Menge ab und Verlängert die Reinigungsintervalle des nachgeschalteten Biotec 30 um mind. 14 Tage nach hinten.
Leider wird das Teil, je nach Wasserdurchfluß, schnell nach oben gedrückt und müßte fixiert werden, was wiederum Durchflußmenge kostet.
Hab den Reifen jetzt schlicht im vorderen Bereich oben auf die Matten des Biotec gelegt. Geht genauso gut.

Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach taugt ein Vortex bei gepumpten Versionen gar nichts. Der hält nur wirklich schwere Stoffe zurück. Der Rest maschiert, weil leicht oder püriert, schön durch. Ich habe zwei hinterienander stehen und es bringt trotzdem nichts. Verrohrung von 50er auf 100er erweitert....bringt auch nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

Naja, denke mal das ich nen Vortex bauen werde der zusätzlich ein Sieb über den Überlauf hat!!!

Danach werd ich nen Klassischen Bürstenfilter anschliessen!!

und dann nen Biofilter ( Japanmatten oder so...)

das müsste reichen für ca.12 000l Wasser und 8 Koi und (noch) 20 Goldfische (kommen demnächst raus)!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

hi
ich habe mir einen neuen vortex gebaut 1,70 tief und 1,20 durchmesser.
am wasserspiegel vortex habe ich ein 40er kg rohr eingesetzt.durch dieses rohr entferne ich alles was oben im vortex schwimmt.da bei mir dreimal am tag 1000liter neues wasser einläuft geht auch dreimal am tag der schwimmende sabber weg und kann nicht absacken oder in die kammer vom patronenfilter gelangen.
auf dem bild ist das abflußrohr zu erkennen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

hi
als vorabscheidung habe ich einfache nudelsiebe--preis 1,99euro das stück.






fadenalgen und dergleichen hält das sieb auf jeden fall.alle drei bis vier tage mache ich es sauber.  
nach einem test dauert es ca.7tage bis das ding zu ist.

habe allerdings einen schwerkraft filter


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

hallo....

wenn du es perfekt machen willst ist die " SiFi-Patrone" wohl das richtige für dich.
ich denke wenn der erste teilabschnit des filterneubaus ansteht werde ich versuchen die sifi patrone mit einzubauen.

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo!


Ein Sieb nur über dem Überlauf wird Dir nicht viel nützen, da es sich sehr sehr schnell zusetzt und der Vortex dann in der gepumpten Version überläuft.
Wenn Du die Maschenweite zu groß wählst, kannste es auch gleich weglassen  , oder eben Schwerkraft bauen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich sehe es so wie jens - normales sieb ist ruckzuck zugesetzt - sifi denke ich daß gut funktionieren kann, ich habe mir das teil mittlerweile in natura angesehen und mich auch ausgiebig mit dem konstrukteur unterhalten - aber wartet mit dem kauf noch einwenig - im moment ist eine vers. mit eigener kleiner pumpe in der mache - die jetztige vers. mit der spülung inm nebentrieb hat nachteile.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2005)

honk81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt schon etliche Seiten des Forums durch und mir stellt sich noch die Frage soll ich ein Absetzbecken oder einen Vortex Filter vor mein Anlage anbringen???
> 
> Möchte den Filter selbst Bauen!!
> 
> MFG Matthias



Vortex ist auch meine Meinung, auch wenn irgendwelche Biotec-Mods ein abwarten auf einen SiFi befürworten ... lass dich auf erfahrene leute ein, die einen Vortex haben .... und dich ned abschrecken


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2005)

Schade, dass hier eher die persönliche Kiste im Vordergrund steht und einfach mal was rausgehauen wird, was am fachlichen Gehalt ungefähr so viel hat, wie ein Weißbrot.
Aber wahrscheinlich kann man mehr nicht erwarten.
Es wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht, wenn Du Dein Posting mal begründest. Ich kann nämlich nicht nachvollziehen, warum der Hinweis auf ein SIFI verunsichern soll?
Ist der so schlecht?
Hast Du einen funktionierenden Vortex? (Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen nicht)
Ich hab auch einen Biotec, der nach ein wenig Umbau ganz hervorragend funktioniert.
Jürgen-b ist hier jemand, der mit reichlich fachlicher Kompetenz aufwarten kann und er ist daher zu Recht auch MOD. Ich glaube persönlich, wenn Du Dir da "ein paar Scheiben abgeschnitten hättest", hättest Du nicht gleich zwei Foren in kurzer Zeit "vor die Wand gefahren".

Lass uns aber wieder auf die sachliche und vor allem fachbezogene Ebene zurückkehren. Es wäre schön, wenn 
*DU* bitte einmal Dein Posting in fachlicher Hinsicht erläuterst und wo DU einen Verunsicherungsfaktor siehst?
Mit einer Erklärung würde das Matthias sicher mehr bringen und ihm vielleicht die Entscheidung für den Bau seines Filters erleichtern.

Gruß an morpheus


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2005)

Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube persönlich, wenn Du Dir da "ein paar Scheiben abgeschnitten hättest", hättest Du nicht gleich zwei Foren in kurzer Zeit "vor die Wand gefahren".



sehe ich genauso


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2005)

Hatte gestern ja ganz vergessen, dir die "fachliche" Antwort zu geben ...



			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass hier eher die persönliche Kiste im Vordergrund steht und einfach mal was rausgehauen wird, was am fachlichen Gehalt ungefähr so viel hat, wie ein Weißbrot.



Soso .... Weissbrot ... nur stehe ich mit meiner Meinung wohl ned so alleine, gerade unter deinen "Koi-Freunden" bei www.medekoi.de

* defekter Link entfernt *

Nicht nur, das es in gwissen Einbaulagen nicht funktioniert, der Preis völlig überzogen ist .... vom zusetzen rede ich nun mal garnich 



			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht, wenn Du Dein Posting mal begründest. Ich kann nämlich nicht nachvollziehen, warum der Hinweis auf ein SIFI verunsichern soll?
> Ist der so schlecht?



siehe oben



			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du einen funktionierenden Vortex? (Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen nicht)


 





Hmmm .... sieht so eine "nicht-funktionierende" Anlage aus ? Wohl eher nich, aber es sind ja nur Bilder, die man bewusst manipulieren kann  ... aber weisste was das tolle iss ? Ich habe einen absoluten Gegensatz ... eine nicht-funktionierende Algenpfütze und Teil 2 mit der Verbesserung derselben .... und das Wasser ist seid letzten Jahr so klar .... ganz ohne Zutun von Hilfsmitteln. Und die gegrabene Tiefe von Azurit war 1,7m .... bis dato kann ich immer noch sehen, was die __ Muscheln inner Tiefe machen. 



			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch einen Biotec, der nach ein wenig Umbau ganz hervorragend funktioniert.



So hervorragend, das du Verluste und Krankheiten hast ? Ich denke du solltest mal genau überlegen, was funzt und was ned .... oder wie erklärst du dir deine Verluste ? Ok, nein, es war nicht der Biotec und nicht der Überbesatz .....



			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Jürgen-b ist hier jemand, der mit reichlich fachlicher Kompetenz aufwarten kann und er ist daher zu Recht auch MOD. Ich glaube persönlich, wenn Du Dir da "ein paar Scheiben abgeschnitten hättest", hättest Du nicht gleich zwei Foren in kurzer Zeit "vor die Wand gefahren".



Da sprech ich dir nichts ab, Jürgen-B ist kompetent, keine Frage, seine Rolle als Mod ist gut, nur leider ned gerade aus, im Gegenteil, was im Hintergrund schwehlt ist mehr als bedenklich, um nicht zu sagen exakt seine tolle Selbstbeschreibung im Zitat ...... aber jeder macht Fehler, auch wenn sie nicht offentsichtlich sind

Komm wieder runter Süsser .... and keep cool , denn Lanzen brechen heisst nicht immer, das sie nicht einen Dolchstoss bedeuten  8)


----------

